# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  فضـــل العشر الأوائـــل...

## غلا دبي

استعدوا يا شباب سيبدأ بعد أيام، أعظم موسم لطاعة الرحمن، أيام عظيمة تشبه العشر الأواخر من رمضان وهي: 
العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة .... 





يقول فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

"ما من أيام العمل الصالح أحب إلي الله تعالى من العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة، قالوا ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله يا رسول الله 
، قال ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله ، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء". 

أسمعتم يا شباب ؟؟؟ 
إنها أحب الأيام إلي الله تعالى حتى إن العلماء اختلفوا أهي أحب إلي الله من العشر الأواخر من رمضان ؟؟.. فقال بعض العلماء "نعم هي أحب إلي الله "، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول "ما من أيام.." 

ثم توصلوا إلي اتفاق لطيف، أن نهار العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة أحب إلي الله من نهار العشر الأواخر من رمضان،

وأن ليل العشر الأواخر من رمضان أحب إلي الله من ليل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة. 

الحمد لله على نعمته وفضله فهو سبحانه يرسل إلينا فرص الطاعة والقرب والثواب واحدة تلو الأخرى،
فأرسل إلينا رمضان لنجتهد، ثم أرسل العشر الأواخر لنزداد اجتهادا .. ويبدأ بعد رمضان منحنى الإيمان ينخفض 
، فأرسل الست من شوال ، فلما انتهى شوال، عاد منحنى الإيمان ينخفض 
، فأرسل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة،
وبرحمته سبحانه جعل فيهم يوم عرفة .. ،

فهو أكثر يوم يعتق الله فيه الرقاب من النار بل ربما أكثر من ليلة القدر، لأن ليلة القدر مخبأه في العشر الأواخر، أما يوم عرفة فمعلن ومعروف ليفز الجميع بالأجر والثواب. 

"فاللهم لك الحمد ، حمداً كثيراً طيبا مباركا فيه على نعمة العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة ". 


كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يداوم على أربعة أشياء أساسية لا يتركها أبدا في العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة وهي: 
1- صيام التسع الأوائل فما تركها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى وفاته.

2- الإكثار من قيام الليل. 
3- الإكثار من الدعاء خاصة يوم عرفة.
4- الصلاة في أول وقتها بخشوع و الحفاظ على السنن.
) و لا تنسوا المسلمين لا تنسوا الدعاء بنصر الإسلام
5- الإكثار من الصدقة. 

فاجتهدوا كل الجهد يا شباب، وابذلوا الطاقة في العبادة، وذكروا الناس بهذه الكلمات و نسألكم الدعاء.
أرجوكم انشروها حتى يعم الثواب و نفر جميعا إلى الله

أنواع العمل الصالح في هذه الأيام

* أداء الحج والعمرة*
* الصيام وخاصة يوم عرفة فهو يكفر سنة قبله وسنة بعده*
*النكبير والتهليل والتحميد وذكر الله تعالى*
*قراءة القرآن*
*الصدقة*
*صلة الأرحام*
*اتباع الجنائز*
*عيادة المرضى*
*الدعوة إلى الله*
*الأضحية*
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## رماسه

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## سـد اللـيل ـيم

بارك الله فيج اختي وجزاك الله خير على التذكير

فيالله بنات البدار البدار ولا تحرمون نفسكم من هالفرصه ومافيها من خير عظيم

----------


## بنت الامارات

والله انها لفرصة عظيمة في هذه الأيام المباركة والتي هي أفضل أيام السنة على الاطلاق 00 فلا نضيع أجر هذه الأيام والتي وصفها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها أفضل من من أجر الجهاد في سبيل الله 00

بارك الله فيك غلا دبي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 00

----------


## عالية المقـام

عندي استفسار حبوبه .. قالوا لي لازم تصومين .. 

وانا على هالاساس بصوم هالايام .. واليوم بعد صايمه ..

بس شو حكم الصيام هالايام .. وشو اجره ؟! .. و ابا اعرف ليش يصومون .. 

مشكوره ع الموضوع الحلو  :Smile:

----------


## سـد اللـيل ـيم

عزيزتي عالية المقام حبيت انقل لج فتوى للشيخ العثيمين رحمه في مساله فضل الايام العشر وشو اجرهن وان شاء الله ارجع واضيف نقولات ثانيه في فضل الايام العشر من محرم


السؤال: نختم هذا اللقاء فضيلة الشيخ بهذه الفقرة الأخيرة في هذا اللقاء الطيب المبارك للمستمعة من دولة الكويت ع. ب. ج. تقول عشر ذي الحجة هل تصام جميعها من غير العاشر وهو يوم العيد 
الجواب 

الشيخ: نعم تصام العشر من واحد ذي الحجة إلى التاسع والتاسع ختامها وهو يوم عرفة إذا صامه الإنسان فقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده وهذا لغير الحاج فأما الحاج فلا يسن له أن يصوم يوم عرفة في عرفة وإنما قيل لها عشر ذي الحجة مع أنها تسع من باب التغليب. 


فتاوى نور على الدرب_الشيخ العثيمين رحمة الله

----------


## صدى حنيني

يزاج الله خير الغالية ..

----------


## صدى حنيني

يزاج الله خير الغالية ..

----------

